# Mogadore Pigs 10/30...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Fished Moggy from 11:00 to 6:00 today. Whacked 'em pretty good!
21 fish total. Five best were 6-9, 5-2, 4-14, 4-8 and 4-2 (25-3). Had one other one at 4-0.
The 6-9 is a personal best for me out there!

Everything was super shallow. The big fish and a half dozen others came on topwater.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

nice fish and nice job getting them. someone said theres no fish and we need graylings or oscars.


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I have bass envy   you sucker, you ever hear of trick or treat- you shouldnt be fishn on a day like this!!!!

NICE!


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Congratulations, Great bass cullin!!!!
Those are some beautiful Fall bass.

Tom


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Dang.......


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats what all those gizzard shad can do for bass size. Great day and thanks for sharing those pictures.:B


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW!! NIce!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

wow! NICE BASS!!! very impressive bag


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

great pics


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

very sweet indeed.
bb.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice work Cullin'!! I wish I could have been on Moggie today too. It was a perfect day for fishing.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

its always when your not in a tourny huh.....great job on puttin those big girls on camera


----------



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

For your outstanding accomplishment at Moggie yesterday, please find today's paper and a bag of perch by your side door. Way to go Shrive! .........geomichaelpk


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

What a day, awesome man!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

stunning...nice!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

allwayzfishin said:


> its always when your not in a tourny huh.....great job on puttin those big girls on camera


Yeah, that stupid place only gives up 16-18lbs. on tourney day!!

Gotta go, on my way back out...

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Wow.. nice job.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Way to go Cullin! ----------sonar..............


----------



## Chinook (Apr 10, 2009)

Really nice fish Cullin'.

What were the water temps out there and how shallow is shallow?

I dont fish Mogadore nor will I anytime soon. I'm just looking for a repeatable pattern for Fall Big Mouths. 

I have been struggling since the cooldown the last couple of weeks perhaps I just need to be patient and fish larger jerkbait and stickbaits.

BTW the 6 lbs 9 oz is a Northern trophy...


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

nice fish cull'in. keep it up.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin' about! 

Great job, Cull'n - Moggie is an incredible bass fishery when you pattern them. And obviously you figured out the pattern!

Dang I wish I could have been out there this weekend... 

Bob


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

good job just a machine with a rod in your hands. thx for taken me out and helpin me get my learnin on lol.


----------



## bluegillmaster101 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice i've caught 18 pound channels in there and a 17 pound walleye


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

bluegillmaster101 said:


> Nice i've caught 18 pound channels in there and a 17 pound walleye


I would *LOVE* to see the pictures of the 17 lb Walleye you caught at Mogadore.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am hopin 17 pounds actually was sopposed to be 7 pounds....jus sayen.


----------



## bluegillmaster101 (Nov 1, 2010)

No i mean 17 excuse me do u not believe me


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

oooooh i dont believe you


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

B.G,Master , there aren't any 'eyes in Mogadore Res. FOR-SURE!!!!!!! Even if there were "eyes" there probably not gonna be 17#s that would be an Ohio record,all water phenom. I'm pretty sure?---------------sonar................


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice Trophy Bass!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

There aint no fish in that dang lake!!!!

Great job on the bass. Days like that are why we fish.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Even this eye guy Knows that is a EXCELLENT DAY..Congrats...
Your going to have some friends around the lake this weekend


----------



## WastedTalent (Oct 31, 2010)

nice fish...


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

I may have arrived late, but I'm duly impressed...really nice fish Cullin' ...that's a great day.
Good fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice job on the bass.

A 17lb walleye would be a state record.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure how I missed this post, but AWESOME fish!!!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

How'd them Bass taste?

I caught a 23 pound white bass at Lake Hodgson last year.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

COmmodore 64 said:


> How'd them Bass taste?


Your asking the wrong guy!

All the ones I catch are still swimming.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

Cull'in said:


> Your asking the wrong guy!
> 
> All the ones I catch are still swimming.


glad you put them monsters back....maybe they will eat some of the stunted redear.........


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:B


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are some awesome fish. That would be an unbelievable day!

"B.G,Master , there aren't any 'eyes in Mogadore Res. FOR-SURE!!!!!!!"


I bet that's what they said to the guy who caught the 14lb saugeye at Antrim


----------

